# Curious: how ofen do you clean litterbox(s)



## buns2luv (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been cleaning our buns litterboxes every other day. Just finished cleaning out our 4 litterboxes and was wondering how often everyone else cleans them. 2 out of the 4 need it cleaned every other day, the other 2 aren't as bad, but I don't want them to smell.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 25, 2011)

I have grates on my boxes, so I clean those off which means that all the hay and most of the poops get dumped every other day. I then mix the litter so it gets used more evenly. Once a week I empty out and scrub out the litter boxes. One of the boxes is a bit different, I use newspaper on the bottom and some litter on top. This one I dump and change every other day and scrub it weekly.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 25, 2011)

I do a complete change every week or so. Sometimes more. I will also removed the soiled pellets and replace with new ones about every other day to every two days.


----------



## Yield (Feb 25, 2011)

[align=center]Every 1-2 days usually... =O That's when they start to smell or look yucky. =) I just changed them today. 

It's usually a complete change- but Solara's wasn't too bad so I just scooped the pee-spots out today XP.


----------



## Nitis3334 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I have 2 Flemish Giants, only about 9 weeks old, but only one litter box, so I change it every day. They are constantly going to the bathroom. They are pretty good about using their litter box, when I was cleaning it out I had just emptied it and was going to get some fresh litter and Firefly hopped in it and used it without the litter anyway. The pet store that I got them from had litter boxes that didn't use litter. They were like those corner boxes but with a grate on them. I'm tempted to try those to save on litter, but I don't know if I could find one big enough for 2 full grown Flemish Giants.


----------



## jfinner1 (Feb 27, 2011)

I clean the bunny boxes the same time I clean the cat's box. On Monday they all get dumped, and on Wednesday and Friday I scoop out the dirty parts as best I can. About every other week I clean out the trays under the cages, which is mostly just hay and dropped treats, since both my boys are pretty good about keeping it in the litter box. One of my buns has a grate over his box, and that gets a quick scrub down every time I dump his box.


----------



## Fylsta Kanin (Feb 27, 2011)

I clean my cages once a week.

I dont have litterbox, my rabbits dosent get it. But often they chose a corner and I clean the corner more often.


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 2, 2011)

I said other because I have 2 differnt answers lol 

Peepers box is cleaned weekly or as needed(AKA a minimum of weekly, more if needed) 

Jennys box is cleaned every night or else she will throw a hissy fit.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 2, 2011)

I clean the litterboxes every other day or so. I also clean the cage twice a week. I have two bunnies and they are both small so I don't have to clean the boxes or the cage too often.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

Gosh I clean 5 litter boxes once a day. I scoopout the soiled litter every morning. Fill their hay. At night/evening I empty out the poos on the screens and give more hay as needed.

I use to do it twice daily. 

I'm use to worry about smell, their is nothing worse then going into someones house where all you can smell is their cat litter boxes, bunny littter boxes...:shock:

I have asked everyone who comes into my house/apartment if they smell any thing which they don't so that is why I now only change litter once a day.:biggrin:

Susan:litterhealthy::litterempty:


----------



## MsBunBun (Mar 3, 2011)

For me, it's 2-3 days.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 3, 2011)

I scoop out the soiled litter everyday, and change the litter completely once week.


----------



## Artemiana (Mar 3, 2011)

I clean out Luna's litterbox every day. She just poops too much to let it sit any longer, especially since I put hay in there for her to munch as well. Because it gets changed often, I put a relatively thin layer of wood pellets to soak up her pee so I don't feel wasteful.


----------



## Nitis3334 (Mar 4, 2011)

A few days ago I remember someone mentioning wood stove pellets or something like that they use. Where would I find them? Right now I'm using Carefresh and it's getting a bit pricey with the boys growing so fast.


----------



## Cheyrul (Mar 4, 2011)

I clean the cages every couple of days. The boxes, sometimes daily, sometimes every other or 3 days ... we have a stupid cat that uses the bunny boxes and sleeps in their cages, he is weird.


----------



## Artemiana (Mar 6, 2011)

I use wood pellets. I bought them at Home Depot - $5 for a 40lb bag. They don't have them year-round here however, so I stocked up recently.


----------



## mitchellfoster (Mar 8, 2011)

Tobias is really good about his litter box, so I only have to change his bedding once every week or so. His litterbox gets changed all the time, though. Balthazar is getting better about his litterbox, but he still goes in all four corners of his cage...so he gets a litterbox change ever 3 days and a bedding change every 4 or 5 days, depending.


----------



## Yield (Mar 8, 2011)

[align=center]I've been starting to clean them every day due to the fact my room has started to smell .__. I'm gunna start just scooping out the bad litter every day and at the end of the week clean it out completely.


----------



## Vanbun (Mar 9, 2011)

I found wood pellets at Home Hardware in Canada (really big 20 kg - 40 lb bag) and I've seen them at Tisol (more expensive) but I think if you go to Lowe's or some hardware store you can find the wood pellets. They absorb order better and you can clean less frequently and Spotty doesn't eat the pellets like he might eat the wood shavings. My other buns use to eat the wood shavings which I've been told aren't good for them.

Oh and I actually put a litter bag down in the litter box line it really well with newspaper and then put wood pellets on top and then fill half of it with hay. I add had twice a day and change the box 1x a week. It's easy, I just pull the whole bag out and dump it... if you have more then one litter box and more then one bun it can get expensive.


----------



## Nancy of RabbitHouses (Mar 25, 2011)

Our family of four free-range indoor bunnies have three bunny potties filled with hay. The bunz toss their ears and come running when they see us with the hay bin, eager as a herd of little furry ponies. A fresh layer of hay goes on every morning, mid-day and evening, amid much excitement from the bunnies. They hop in to munch and sit and take care of other business, with the potty containing the hay for the most part. 
This method keeps the smell down pretty well for a few days; we think it helps that the new layers of hay cover the poops often, with the pee sealed in at the bottom. Twice a week we clean out the full litter boxes and start again with fresh hay. :rainbow:
We use the soiled hay & poops from our bunny potties as mulch in our garden & flowerbeds, to keep down the weeds and eventually work into the soil as the hay breaks down. So far it's been a winning combination! 
We started a garden last year partly to grow greens to share with the bunnies and now that spring has sprung here in the Pacific Northwest, we've started getting some homegrown juicy treats again from our nicly mulched over-wintered kales & chard. Which brings us full circle back to the litter box changing topic. 
Happy Hopping!
Nancy


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 29, 2011)

Only two of my buns are litter trained. I clean their litterboxes twice a week. As for my girls, I spot-clean Kody's cage almost every day. I clean Gopher's cage once a week.


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 29, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Gosh I clean 5 litter boxes once a day. I scoopout the soiled litter every morning. Fill their hay. At night/evening I empty out the poos on the screens and give more hay as needed.
> 
> I use to do it twice daily.
> 
> ...



I would LOVE to see a better pickture of your litter boxes, what type of screen do you have? I am trying to switch over to pellet litter but it's driving me crazy because I can't scoop out the poop.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 29, 2011)

We clean the box in their hutch everyday and the pan under the hutch twice a month. The pan inside is the one that catches all the urine, so it's a higher maintenance cycle.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 29, 2011)

I said twice a week, but actually my bonded pairs box gets done every other day and the singles boxes get done every 4 days. I use wood pellets with a grate (fluorescent light grating aka "egg crate") over it. Hay goes on top of the grate.


----------



## juliemjkim (Mar 30, 2011)

I have 3 litter boxes and 1 one them needs to be cleaned out twice a day because he does almost all of his peeing and pooping in there. That one I'll clean out the wet spots and poops twice a day and do a complete change maybe every 4-5 days. The other 2 boxes, I basically just pick out the poops and sometimes a wet spot and will clean those out every week or so.


----------

